# Government Water Quotas for individuals



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

I’ve just heard on the Radio 2 News it 08:00 a short piece on ‘WATER’ & how the Average INDIVIDUAL in a Home uses 140 liters of water A DAY !. & The Environment Agency Are now Working with the Government to LIMIT individual Household water usage in the next few years.
I use an Average of 12 liters a day for all my needs as a Full Time Livaboard on the Nest.
How much do you use while in your vehicles ?.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

Ahh it’s easy for me, as I use 10 lt containers to fill my tank, & when full I THEN know how long I have on average before I need to re fill, No different to a Fuel Tank on a vehicle between refills really other than it’s got a Meter on the pump telling you how much you’ve just put in !.


----------



## bobj808 (May 23, 2018)

Up here we have more water fall on us in an average summer than we can ever use in a 1000 lifetimes. If wee Krankie gets her way with her independence cr*p then it could be our first export south of the border!!


----------



## delicagirl (May 23, 2018)

i lived in countries in my youth where water was a very scarce resource.  It is most PRECIOUS resource.  I still value water in a way that few others do.  The amount of water that is wasted is horrific in the UK  -  especially when you compare our instant tap water to half of the world where water is not on tap. 

A child dies every 4 seconds because of lack of clean water and sewage disposal facilities.....

I welcome any attempt to reduce our abuse of water.    

We don't need  2-3 showers a day  -  we don't need to run a tap whilst brushing our teeth -  we dont need to  wash cars as often as we do - we dont need to use a washing machine for 2 items    -   etc etc

Lack of clean water will be the last hurdle man fails to climb before civilisation collapses.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i lived in countries in my youth where water was a very scarce resource.  It is most PRECIOUS resource.  I still value water in a way that few others do.  The amount of water that is wasted is horrific in the UK  -  especially when you compare our instant tap water to half of the world where water is not on tap.
> 
> A child dies every 4 seconds because of lack of clean water and sewage disposal facilities.....
> 
> ...


Yeah,,,Agreed,
But how much water do you use while ‘Living’ or spending extended time in your vehicle?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> Up here we have more water fall on us in an average summer than we can ever use in a 1000 lifetimes. If wee Krankie gets her way with her independence cr*p then it could be our first export south of the border!!



Yeah but How much water do you use while in your vehicle for all your needs on a daily basis


----------



## bobj808 (May 23, 2018)

Ah, more opportunities for what will be Scotland's top export. Seriously though, the various water boards probably waste more water than citizens of the UK with their lack of investment. Then again, when the German Govt own most of our water down south, what incentive is there for them to invest.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> Ah, more opportunities for what will be Scotland's top export. Seriously though, the various water boards probably waste more water than citizens of the UK with their lack of investment. Then again, when the German Govt own most of our water down south, what incentive is there for them to invest.



Yeah but how much water do you use on average while in your vehicle on a daily basis?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 23, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> Ah, more opportunities for what will be Scotland's top export. Seriously though, the various water boards probably waste more water than citizens of the UK with their lack of investment. Then again, when the German Govt own most of our water down south, what incentive is there for them to invest.



The Environment Agency says enough water to meet the needs of 20 million people is lost through leakage every day.

I couldn't say how much we use in the van but it's not much. One water saving measure is using hand sanitiser after a pee instead of washing hands. After number 2s it has to be soap & water though!


----------



## delicagirl (May 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah,,,Agreed,
> But how much water do you use while ‘Living’ or spending extended time in your vehicle?



Very little NZ  -  i am the meanest person with water you have ever come across.  When i had a water meter first installed over 25 years ago the Water Company changed the meter twice cos they thought it wasn't working !!!   it was my low usage that had them fooled.  Mind you at the time i was swimming daily so showered in the pool facility.  i also only use a washing machine every couple of weeks because i wear clothes more than once where possible and i use small saucepans. 

Even now i switch the shower off in between shampooing and rinsing. 

i know this sounds very self righteous  -  but when i had to lug gallons of water in containers on a daily basis for several summers to stay alive  (and that was in the Welsh mountains!!!)   i really learnt to value water...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

Ok, it must be my West Country accents,
I’m out !


----------



## Tezza33 (May 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i wear clothes more than once where possible and i use small saucepans.
> ..



I have a vision now with you wearing small saucepans instead of a bra:banana:



Anyway back on topic, we have a 150ltr tank and carry two 5th bottles for a reserve, depending on where we are this lasts us at least 5 days but if we are near water for a swim it lasts a few days more,


----------



## delicagirl (May 23, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I have a vision now with you *wearing small saucepans instead of a bra*:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway back on topic, we have a 150ltr tank and carry two 5th bottles for a reserve, depending on where we are this lasts us at least 5 days but if we are near water for a swim it lasts a few days more,



THAT made I laugh !!!!    saucepans would probably last a lot longer than the current poor standard of work in the cheaper range of bras  -  and i refuse to pay  £60+++   for a "designer" bra...   what tosh !!!!


----------



## barryd (May 23, 2018)

I Wouldnt use any if I was on my own.  I would just wash in rivers or the sea and drink beer.  Mrs D is obsessed with water though.  She has me going off on water runs on the scooter to keep every possible receptacle including the tank topped up. This is usually in France where there are more Aires and taps than you can shake a watering can at, where you can just pull up and fill your tank, its not like its scarce.  She will even take collapsible carriers out with her on the scooter and can spot a tap at half a mile like an eagle spots a rabbit.  So I dunno the answer the question as everything is constantly full.


----------



## Jeff G (May 23, 2018)

Sharon the Cat said:


> The Environment Agency says enough water to meet the needs of 20 million people is lost through leakage every day.
> 
> I couldn't say how much we use in the van but it's not much. One water saving measure is using hand sanitiser after a pee instead of washing hands. After number 2s it has to be soap & water though!



Exactly,an appalling waste.I take it this is the powers that be preparing the way for price increases.No mention of industry though,where the use/waste  makes domestic waste look like a dripping tap


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 23, 2018)

We use recycled, sterilised 2 litre plastic milk cartons to store our water (we get through 4 litres of milk between us a week).

They stash under the bench seats and we usually take about 10-12 cartons away with us. There is also an on board water tank, haven't a clue how much it holds (need to look up old auto sleeper legend spec to find out, if you can find one!), but Neil probably knows. Use the on board tank for washing up and anything else other than drinking.

Never been anywhere for longer than 5 days at a time, so not really worked out how much we use on average.

It's a very interesting topic, though, and DG is spot on about water resources generally. 
We're very blase about water in the UK and take it a bit too much for granted.


----------



## jagmanx (May 23, 2018)

*Less than 30 litres for 2 people*

A bit more if water is easily available and we are having a big washing day (Duvet cover).
We put the plug in the shower tray and use the "used shower water" for day to day washing.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 23, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Exactly,an appalling waste.I take it this is the powers that be preparing the way for price increases.No mention of industry though,where the use/waste  makes domestic waste look like a dripping tap



Agree. I've never understood, for example, whenever there has been a hosepipe ban, those car wash thingies at the petrol stations/garages seem to be able to keep operating at full pelt! Totally illogical.

Fortunately 'oop north' we rarely get water shortages, but I know I would be bloody minded & risk a fine over a hosepipe ban if I couldn't water me veggies when every b*gg*r else can happily wash their worshipped tin cans on wheels wasting more water in one wash cycle than ... well, I don't know... but it's a heck of a lot & not exactly essential!


----------



## 2cv (May 23, 2018)

We are fortunate to live in a land where water is abundant, whether tumbling from the sky or underground. Minimising use merely means less need for storage in rare dry periods. Normally what we don't use simply returns to the ocean. It's not as if we're squandering a scarce resource.
Elsewhere in the world water is scarce and precious, but us squandering or not what we have is not going to have any effect on that.
Oh, and for the OP I reckon to average about 10 litres a day in the van.


----------



## vwalan (May 23, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Agree. I've never understood, for example, whenever there has been a hosepipe ban, those car wash thingies at the petrol stations/garages seem to be able to keep operating at full pelt! Totally illogical.
> 
> Fortunately 'oop north' we rarely get water shortages, but I know I would be bloody minded & risk a fine over a hosepipe ban if I couldn't water me veggies when every b*gg*r else can happily wash their worshipped tin cans on wheels wasting more water in one wash cycle than ... well, I don't know... but it's a heck of a lot & not exactly essential!



many catch the water in its own drains and recycle the water . 
i always catch rain water and use it for flushing toilet etc . 
normally only pay about 90quid a year for my water bill.


----------



## Byronic (May 23, 2018)

The Big Plus;
Grey water disposal will become thing of the past,
you'll be given a refund on collection.

The Big Minus;
A main subject of entertaining argument on M/home forums
will be no more.


----------



## jenks (May 23, 2018)

A month full time in the landy I used approx. 10 litres a week. I used public loos whenever possible only flushed porta poti after number 2. showered in work etc etc etc..... I think if I was to 100% live in the landy I'd easily use 20 litres a week and probably more.


----------



## izwozral (May 23, 2018)

I very rarely flush the MH toilet preferring to push the toilet paper down hole and if there is, erm, erm, a bit of a skid in the pan, I blast it with my pee next time I do number1.
That's something you ladies can't do but I am available for hire at a very reasonable rate!


----------



## Fazerloz (May 23, 2018)

Don't worry about it, its all dinosaur p-ss any way. There is no more or no less water now than when the dinosaurs were drinking it all.
How we consume water will not alter anything in drought struck countries around the world.
 What they are scared of is having to spend on the infrastructure and lose profits. It must have now reached a point where so many customers have water meters, they will control usage by price.
As usual drip feed a little information now so it comes as no shock when the price rises start. A similar thing will happen with smart meters and the electrical supply.
If only they could achieve what they really want.


----------



## Byronic (May 23, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Don't worry about it, its all dinosaur p-ss any way. There is no more or no less water now than when the dinosaurs were drinking it all.
> 
> View attachment 63725



What about the water lost in space. Astronaut piss and grey water waste for instance
At the expected rate of space exploration there'll be nowt remaining here in .............hmmm 
a very large number of years at least.


----------



## molly 2 (May 23, 2018)

In this wet country water is usually plentiful ,any  goverment  thinking of reducing water consumption will do it by  price and taxation .


----------



## harrow (May 23, 2018)

I have 5 linked together 50 gallon containers to collect the rain water in the garden and it is used to help flush the toilet and water the plants.

I use this sort of flexible conduit to link them together,



It's time for more rain to help fill them up !

:wave:


----------



## reiverlad (May 23, 2018)

We have had these comments for years about getting the public to restrict their water useage.

The water companies have been aware of the huge amount of wasteage through leaks for years - yet done little to address this problem.

Why has little been done to increase the storage capacity by building more reservoirs ?? 
When was the last time one was built in this country ?? 

Its not as if we dont have enough falling down on us !!


----------



## Byronic (May 23, 2018)

'Tis said (by?, who knows), that when you drink a glass of water be it in beery form or
whatever, some of those molecules would have passed through Napoleon.
Nice thought!

Extreme example of recycling.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 23, 2018)

Byronic said:


> What about the water lost in space. Astronaut piss and grey water waste for instance
> At the expected rate of space exploration there'll be nowt remaining here in .............hmmm
> a very large number of years at least.



I hope someone has taken a pic of them dumping grey water in space. Name and shame I say.


----------



## Byronic (May 23, 2018)

OK then, Neil Armstrong. 

They say he was misquoted, I think he said "One Small Pee For Mankind."


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (May 23, 2018)

*Reservoirs*



reiverlad said:


> We have had these comments for years about getting the public to restrict their water useage.
> 
> The water companies have been aware of the huge amount of wasteage through leaks for years - yet done little to address this problem.
> 
> ...




Portsmouth City Council owned land near Waterlooville and it was earmarked for a new reservoir.

Now an industrial estate is being built there.

Obviously not enough money to be made by storing water.


----------



## saxonrosie (May 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah but how much water do you use on average while in your vehicle on a daily basis?



We use about 7 or 8 litres per day .


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 23, 2018)

Our 70 ltr tank lasts us about a week.


----------



## rockape (May 23, 2018)

When my wife and I travel we use approx 100 ltr every two days as I feel better if we both shower every day.


----------



## colinm (May 23, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> Up here we have more water fall on us in an average summer than we can ever use in a 1000 lifetimes. If wee Krankie gets her way with her independence cr*p then it could be our first export south of the border!!



Last time I was up Cape Wrath way (2013?) the water shortage was so bad talk was of tankering in water.


----------



## Nabsim (May 23, 2018)

Anyone else remember that record summer back in the 70's (was it 76?) when there was a very widespread drought throughout the UK?

The government said at the time that we had to install a national grid so water could be piped around as needed. Did it happen? No it didn't which is why a few years ago there was a constant stream of tankers going from Derbyshire to Yorkshire transporting water. All utilities should be nationalised but with proper controls on people and wages. All utilities should be free for pensioners as well, no way should a pensioner die because they are worried about paying a bill to stay warm.

What a country we live in and what a shower our governments really are. Balls to Brexit, they should be sorting out the country and making sure everyone can live


----------



## Robmac (May 23, 2018)

We quite happily use 70 litres or more per day when we are both in the van.

We are quite extravagant with water, it makes life much more comfortable in many ways. The only times I would be frugal with it would be in times of drought. Being frugal with it when it is plentiful is a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## trixie88 (May 23, 2018)

we use 2 x 4litre  milk containers....are extremely conservative with it....probably last a day or more.  however, when at rallies use local swimming pool for showers every couple of days. still 
have a quick shower, even tho we could stay under it for as long as we want...... 

am very frugal at home also.....quick shower....turn taps of when brushing teeth etc......flush loo only when needed........cannot do with wasting things....especially water......think that folk 
are very selfish if they think its their right to be wasteful with water and other utilities........


----------



## delicagirl (May 23, 2018)

i dont know how to research this  -  but i seem to recall that the Water companies were threatened with huge fines if they did not fix a certain % of leaks - i think this was bout 10 years ago? 

i think they made a lot of repairs and there doesn't seem to be anywhere near as many long term leaks now as their used to be  -  but this is a subjective view you understand.


----------



## runnach (May 23, 2018)

Sounds like a tax call it what you want . Extra income for the utility companies bit of corporation tax and vat ....secret tax 

Channa


----------



## Caz (May 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah but How much water do you use while in your vehicle for all your needs on a daily basis



Depends how hot the weather is. Reg the dog drinks a lot more if it is hot like it was in Hereford, on the other hand I drink more bottled cold drinks rather than coffee so maybe it balances out.

I use 3 x 2 litre bottles and had to fill 2 up twice that weekend - so 6 + 4 + 4, minus the 2 I came home with, = 12 over 4 nights, so 3 litres a night.

I tend to use more if I have had a chance to fill the tank up though, also if showers and toilets aren't available.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 23, 2018)

ITs not about water shortage its just about not spending the money to put the infrastructure right. No other industry loses more than 20% of its finished product before it reaches its customer. If they did they would be out of business. Put that right and there is no problem.


----------



## runnach (May 23, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> ITs not about water shortage its just about not spending the money to put the infrastructure right. No other industry loses more than 20% of its finished product before it reaches its customer. If they did they would be out of business. Put that right and there is no problem.



The losses each day would supply a third of Britain on the news

Channa


----------



## Nabsim (May 23, 2018)

At the top of the hill where I live there was a burst pipe on the country road that leads to Wormhill/Millers dale. There was a column of water about 6 inches thick that rose about 3 feet (so volume but not loads of pressure) and it was like it for a few weeks. When the water board came to fix it they hammered a bung in (honest) that lasted a few days then back to column of water for another few days. When they came back they shut the road , stopped the leak and left the road shut for weeks. Great service huh?

As to what we use in the van I couldn't say yet. We haven't filled it then seen how long it does we have topped it up. Not yet had the gauge showing 100% I dont think but think its not been far off full (does 25%, 50%, 75% then 100%) and the tank is 140ltrs. I would guess that is about 3 or 4 days for us two and the two dogs but not really sure yet.


----------



## antiquesam (May 23, 2018)

Peteabix said:


> Portsmouth City Council owned land near Waterlooville and it was earmarked for a new reservoir.
> 
> Now an industrial estate is being built there.
> 
> Obviously not enough money to be made by storing water.



I thought Portsmouth Water Company relied on the seven springs from the chalk, which would make it hard to retain water in a reservoir.


----------



## antiquesam (May 23, 2018)

Thousands of houses have been built generating additional income for the water companies, who have pocketed the money without investing in additional infrastructure and seem to think the government should foot the bill for new sources.


----------



## harrow (May 23, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> I thought Portsmouth Water Company relied on the seven springs from the chalk, which would make it hard to retain water in a reservoir.


Is it correct that Portsmouth water never have hosepipe bans ?

:wave:


----------



## Robmac (May 23, 2018)

harrow said:


> Is it correct that Portsmouth water never have hosepipe bans ?
> 
> :wave:



My memories of Portsmouth water when I was a child visiting my gran, was it came out of the tap almost white it had so much chalk in it!


----------



## colinm (May 23, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i dont know how to research this  -  but i seem to recall that the Water companies were threatened with huge fines if they did not fix a certain % of leaks - i think this was bout 10 years ago?
> 
> i think they made a lot of repairs and there doesn't seem to be anywhere near as many long term leaks now as their used to be  -  but this is a subjective view you understand.



Funny enough this morning I drove past a leak and my thoughts where "Not again", this small area has at best been leak free for just a few months at a time for years now. There's a leak for weeks, it's repaired, then a month later there's another leak just feet away, and so it continues. Sometimes it's just days between one leak being repaired and a new one appearing.


----------



## shaunr68 (May 23, 2018)

During our year-long continental trip the MH had a fresh water capacity of around 100 litres and we could get by for 3 days at a push.  Two adults and three small dogs, so 16 litres per adult per day, and a bit left over for the dogs, unless one of the dogs decides to roll in horse poo then we can wave goodbye to a day's supply!  A very quick shower every second day.  I'd say hand washing and rinsing clothes used more than anything else though we tried to do washing only when we knew we could fill up again afterwards.

Can't see it happening here though.  Feck that - nobody would pay!  Water charges: Almost 100 protests across Republic of Ireland - BBC News

Mind you where we live out in the sticks there's no mains water so we have a well supply, so any quotas presumably wouldn't apply to us anyway.  However that year living in the MH taught us that water is the most precious commodity and we're careful to this day.  I still have that wild camper's sixth sense in being able to spot a tap a mile off!


----------



## JackieA (May 23, 2018)

*water control*

Another example of muddled thinking from twerps in Government! Yes we shouldn't waste it but unlike other resources it runs down rivers, into the sea is evaporated and returns as rain. Maintain storage instead of pretending to do so. When reservoirs run low, remove the silt to provide garden soils, and therefore partially renew the capacity at the time of build.


----------



## antiquesam (May 24, 2018)

harrow said:


> Is it correct that Portsmouth water never have hosepipe bans ?
> 
> :wave:



I've lived here for 35 years and we have never had a hosepipe ban. I believe they sell any excess to Southern Water.


----------



## antiquesam (May 24, 2018)

Robmac said:


> My memories of Portsmouth water when I was a child visiting my gran, was it came out of the tap almost white it had so much chalk in it!



It is certainly very hard. The kettle needs descaling every week, but then it comes straight up out of the chalk. None of this sitting in a reservoir for years with fish and all sorts swimming in it.


----------



## antiquesam (May 24, 2018)

JackieA said:


> Another example of muddled thinking from twerps in Government! Yes we shouldn't waste it but unlike other resources it runs down rivers, into the sea is evaporated and returns as rain. Maintain storage instead of pretending to do so. When reservoirs run low, remove the silt to provide garden soils, and therefore partially renew the capacity at the time of build.



I don't see this as a Government problem. The water companies take the money, so it should be them that provide the infrastructure. They make enough for their shareholders to make nice dividends.


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> ITs not about water shortage its just about not spending the money to put the infrastructure right. No other industry loses more than 20% of its finished product before it reaches its customer. If they did they would be out of business. Put that right and there is no problem.



Cheaper to abstract more water than to repair the system. Or modernise
the infrastructure to increase supply.

Same as the banking industry, cheaper to permit a certain amount of
fraud and pay compensation (if reluctantly) as necessary, than to make the security 
systems significantly more fraudulent proof. 

Good business decisions the shareholders might say.


----------



## maingate (May 24, 2018)

shaunr68 said:


> During our year-long continental trip the MH had a fresh water capacity of around 100 litres and we could get by for 3 days at a push.  Two adults and three small dogs, so 16 litres per adult per day, and a bit left over for the dogs, unless one of the dogs decides to roll in horse poo then we can wave goodbye to a day's supply!  A very quick shower every second day.  I'd say hand washing and rinsing clothes used more than anything else though we tried to do washing only when we knew we could fill up again afterwards.
> 
> Can't see it happening here though.  Feck that - nobody would pay!  Water charges: Almost 100 protests across Republic of Ireland - BBC News
> *
> Mind you where we live out in the sticks there's no mains water so we have a well supply, so any quotas presumably wouldn't apply to us anyway.  However that year living in the MH taught us that water is the most precious commodity and we're careful to this day.  I still have that wild camper's sixth sense in being able to spot a tap a mile off!*



Not necessarily true.

During the drought of 1976, we lived in a Farm Cottage with a water supply from a natural Spring. A Water Board Official threatened us with prosecution because we were caught filling the old bath that was the horses water supply. I told him to either go ahead and do it or be responsible for supplying essential water for the horses welfare. Never heard from him again.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 24, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Cheaper to abstract more water than to repair the system. Or modernise
> the infrastructure to increase supply.
> 
> Same as the banking industry, cheaper to permit a certain amount of
> ...



Obviously they will whilst ever they can get away with it. But that does not mean the problem is not the infrastructure, as against a water shortage which is what they are trying to blame. There is no water shortage only excessive water losses by the water companies. That's the bit the government should be getting involved in. 
Whilst they claim the  UK, England, has a water shortage in reality they mean London and South East. How much has been spent on the new underground railway line in London alone. £15bn that would plug a few holes.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 24, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> A third of the UK population lives in the South East so there will always be greater demand.



That maybe so but non of it alters the fact of the root of the problem is water losses, not lack of water or how people choose to use it, as is been blamed.


----------



## runnach (May 24, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> That maybe so but non of it alters the fact of the root of the problem is water losses, not lack of water or how people choose to use it, as is been blamed.



Exactly Kielder Group ( Yorkshire Water) shareholders been reaping dividends for years, no regard to infrastructure and now expect the government to get involved and subsidise in some way ......Shall we see how far we get asking the government to subsides the price of coffee t help small business..? we both know the answer !!

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (May 24, 2018)

channa said:


> Exactly Kielder Group ( Yorkshire Water) shareholders been reaping dividends for years, no regard to infrastructure and now expect the government to get involved and subsidise in some way ......Shall we see how far we get asking the government to subsides the price of coffee t help small business..? we both know the answer !!
> 
> Channa



There was no subsidy on the £600 worth I bought yesterday anyway. Maybe next time, but I will not hold my breath.


----------



## Peisinoe (May 24, 2018)

*Water*

Yes we use a lot of water in the hot tub. 
We loose a lot going round corners.


----------



## iampatman (May 24, 2018)

20 litres a day. That’s a shower each and washing up and flushing the loo.

Pat


----------



## shaunr68 (May 24, 2018)

maingate said:


> Not necessarily true.
> 
> During the drought of 1976, we lived in a Farm Cottage with a water supply from a natural Spring. A Water Board Official threatened us with prosecution because we were caught filling the old bath that was the horses water supply. I told him to either go ahead and do it or be responsible for supplying essential water for the horses welfare. Never heard from him again.



Haha I'd like to see them try it on with one of our Irish farmer neighbours!


----------



## barge1914 (May 24, 2018)

*Water*



Nabsim said:


> At the top of the hill where I live there was a burst pipe on the country road that leads to Wormhill/Millers dale. There was a column of water about 6 inches thick that rose about 3 feet (so volume but not loads of pressure) and it was like it for a few weeks. When the water board came to fix it they hammered a bung in (honest) that lasted a few days then back to column of water for another few days. When they came back they shut the road , stopped the leak and left the road shut for weeks. Great service huh?
> 
> As to what we use in the van I couldn't say yet. We haven't filled it then seen how long it does we have topped it up. Not yet had the gauge showing 100% I dont think but think its not been far off full (does 25%, 50%, 75% then 100%) and the tank is 140ltrs. I would guess that is about 3 or 4 days for us two and the two dogs but not really sure yet.



That will be Severn Trent then. Near where we live the road up to Severn Trent’s filtration station for Ladybower reservoir has had water bubbling up out of it for months and still no sign of them doing anything about it....you’d hardly imagine they haven’t noticed, they have enough heavy lorries going up and down there every day that the gas and water pipes are for ever leaking.

In response to the original question, we use about 15-20 litres per day in the van depending on showering and clothes washing, plus a bottle or two for drinking, and a litre or two for flushing. We too had a few new meters at home before Severn Trent came to terms with our economical habits...mind you being away  in the van a lot might also had some bearing.


----------



## nimbia (May 26, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i lived in countries in my youth where water was a very scarce resource.  It is most PRECIOUS resource.  I still value water in a way that few others do.  The amount of water that is wasted is horrific in the UK  -  especially when you compare our instant tap water to half of the world where water is not on tap.
> 
> A child dies every 4 seconds because of lack of clean water and sewage disposal facilities.....
> 
> ...



Which is all very sensible IF there  is a shortage of water. For much of the UK there is (for most of the time)  NO shortage of water and no way of storing any more.  and if we don't use it then it will just run off into the sea anyway.


----------



## colinm (May 26, 2018)

Peisinoe said:


> Yes we use a lot of water in the hot tub.
> We loose a lot going round corners.



You need to mount it on Gimbals.

"www.researchgate.net/figure/Schematic-draft-of-three-shipboard-mesocosms-floating-in-a-gimbals-mounted-water-bath_fig2_307773065"


----------

